# Looking to get your gun dipped?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We have a new sponsor that does a great job on gun dipping - Splash Graphics.

http://splashgraphicswtp.com

They literally will camo anything and have dozens upon dozens of camo patterns- give them a call at 701-751-0295

I'm getting 2 guns done this this summer myself! They take mail orders as well.


----------



## Wetland Warriors (Feb 22, 2011)

Do you know if there are any other places in ND that are doing this?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wetland Warriors said:


> Do you know if there are any other places in ND that are doing this?


You know, I don't. But you can always send your gun into this place.


----------



## Drefizzle (Jun 24, 2010)

I've met and talked to them at a few gunshows and I can tell you firsthand that the examples they bring are top notch. They are also one of the few places who will dip the Multicam pattern.


----------

